# Longines Heritage Photos from Baselworld 2012



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

These are photos that i took during my Longines Apointment in Baselworld a few days ago.

*The Longines 1940 38.5mm
*The most basic of the 2012 Heritage watches, the Heritage 1940 is adopted from a similar watch made in 1940, and features a 38.5mm case. It comes in two dial options and features a sapphire front and back crystal with the main crystal recieving several effective layers of anti-glare coating on the underside. $1,800.










































*The 1942 Column Wheel Chronograph 40mm
*
This model is based off of a 1942 chronograph that was originally around 37.5mm. While they did make it larger for today's market, it is still a very understated and wearable 40mm and is designed with the under 7 inch wrist in mind. Like the 1940 the watch features, the same two dial color scheme options. $2,850.

















There is a black dial version of this watch as well, with the same color scheme as the 1940.

The Avigation Watch Type A-7 49mm 
This oversized 49mm watch featurs a single button column wheel chronograph and a half hunter case with a single nutton column wheel chronograph movement What is most unique about this piece is that the 12:00 marker is a few notches to the right, and it's designed to be is normally would be. Designed to facilitate telling time while flying. $4,900


















The Telemeter Column Wheel Chronograph 41mm
This watch is inspired by a gold watch produced in 1933 gold watch and features a telemeter scale allowing for the recording of the speed of sound through the air. The two things most commonly used to time artilary and lightening. The scale goes from 1-20 and as sound travels 1KM every three seconds. For example If you see lightening and hear the thunder nine seconds later, the lightening is 3 KM away. There is also an inner Tachometric scale for more traditoinal measuring of rates of speed. This watch also comes with a white laquer dial. $3,250










The Tachymeter Column Wheel Chronograph
This Tachymeter Chronogaph features a white laquered dial with two tachymeter scales, one for high speeds 300 to 30 and one for lower speedes of 10 to 50. This watch also comes with a white laquer dial. $3,250









The Longines Column Wheel Single Push-Piece Chronograph comes in an 18kt. gold version limited edition and a steel version as well. 
(specs to be added shortly)


























More on the 18kt. gold version available on the official longines site 
LONGINES

Thanks for looking! More photos of new watches from Baselworld 2012 will be added soon.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you Rob..as always, you are a great resource and present wonderful posts


----------



## Maese (May 12, 2008)

Very impressive novelties. I like so much the mono pusher and the telemeter column wheel chrono.

Thanks for showing it.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

good job. That chronograph reminds me a lot of the B&M Capeland chronograph, which is a good thing in my opinion:


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

The monopusher chronographs look fantastic, and just the right proportions too!


----------



## Link (Feb 20, 2009)

The Longines web page still does not show the newest models -except the Saint Imier Collection-, so waiting for more photos of new watches and collections;-).
Regards.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW! That column wheel tachymeter chrono is otherworldly friggin beautiful, as are the others.
Longines so rocks.


----------



## watchfellow (Jun 15, 2007)

Rob ... If you have time, would you explain the differences between the Saint-Imier model with black dial and strap versus the column-wheel chronograph recorder, including case diameter and thickness, if that data is ready at hand. Thank you.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

CitizenM said:


> good job. That chronograph reminds me a lot of the B&M Capeland chronograph, which is a good thing in my opinion:
> 
> View attachment 652014


Actually this and the Longines aren't just Tele, they're Tachi-Tele.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks like I will be purchasing another Longines when I make another Trip to Curacao. The Tachymeter is a must have in my book its beautiful.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the A-7 but the price is stratosferic! :O


----------

